# Raw bones



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

TrueColors said:


> We're going to start feeding Jenna raw bones, since nothing else agrees with her.. I was wondering if you had to refrigerate them after they're done chewing on the bone to keep them from going bad. Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you doing meaty bones? Don't do weight bearing bones from large animals or bones labeled "soup bones, marrow bones, dog bones" those can break teeth, they are too strong. Use bones with a lot of meat on it and feed it as a meal and your dog should finish it. I never have to refrigerate food after its been touched because its all gone  Are you doing prey model raw feeding or just raw bones for recreational chewing?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle always finishes his bone. I would give an appropriate size bone so it can all be consumed.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

:argh: completely forgot about the weight baring bones! Thank you Jamie Hein !! I`m wanting to give her something for recreational chewing.I'm not really looking for feeding her raw on a daily bases but pretty much just something to give as a treat once in a while.. In this case what would be an appropriate type of bone ? Should I even be considering feeding her raw bones if i'm still feeding her kibble since it would disrupt her system ?


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

A chicken leg quarter, turkey wing, pork ribs, pig feet, lamb ribs. Avoid the very small bones like chicken necks since you have a standard. I think that adding some raw meaty bones to the diet would be fine just don't do too much or you could end up with a constipated dog.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

I buy beef neck bones at Publix for cheap. They have a little meat on them and I think are considered "soup bones", but not being weight baring bone I figured they were okay. Gina (spoo) loves them and I have had no problems with them. I don't refrigerate them after she starts on them and she gnaws on them until I get by the store to pick up more. They are frozen, of course, until I give her one....Tom


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I give Luce the occasional raw soup bone. She is not an aggressive chewer - more of a gnaw-er. She LOVES them!! She even gnaws on them when all of the meat is gone so I keep them for her. She's funny with them, she'll gnaw on one for a while then she'll go pick out another and gnaw on it for a while then another and so on. I love watching her!


----------

